# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  RP-VITA, remote presence robot, medical telemedicine robot, iRobot Corporation, Bedford, Massachusetts, InTouch Technologies, Inc., Santa Barbara, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturers:

iRobot Corporation

InTouch Technologies, Inc.

RP-VITA on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Health care robot brings experts to bedside"

by Nick Barber
April 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RP-VITA: New Robot from iRobot and InTouch Health 

 Published on Jul 24, 2012




> iRobot and InTouch Health Introduce the RP-VITA, a new telemedicine robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "iRobot’s RP-Vita Telepresence Robots Start Work At Seven Hospitals"

by Peter Murray
May 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Health care robot brings experts to bedside 

Published on Apr 22, 2013




> The RP-Vita robot allows patients to been seen by experts from afar.






Thailand BDMS - Thailand's Trusted Healthcare Network 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> Thailand's Healthcare Solutions Leader - Featuring InTouch Health's RP-VITA

----------


## Airicist

Center of Emergency and Radiation Medicine (in Russian)

Published on Dec 26, 2014




> The Center of Emergency and Radiation Medicine, Ministry of Emergency Situations of patients in Russia receives a robot. A world leader in the development of medical robotics and systems for remote presence technology is the company InTouch Health. InTouch Health Technologies is in more than 1,000 medical facilities around the world. Modern devices will significantly increase the level of support of patients and cost-effectiveness of medical institutions.

----------

